# How to tell if a fish is pregnant?



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a few fish that were given to us after the owner was going to shove them in the toilet, I said no and took them off her. This was about 1-2 weeks ago. Now one of them is getting pretty big, tends to stay at the top and isn't eating as much as she used to. Is there anything I need to do for her? Thanks


----------



## CheekyRio (Apr 26, 2014)

What type of fish are they? Guppies are great fun, tiny little babies, hours spent mesmerised. I'd forgotten all about them, it was years ago. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

They are guppies x


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I suppose the big question is - how did you set up the tank for them? Or did you just shove them in a fishbowl? Or did you have an aquarium already running? How big is the tank or container they are in? Do you know what fishless cycling is? Do you have a filter running? And a heater?

If you didn't have a tank already running, and/or don't know what I mean by fishless cycling, I suspect your fish are probably suffering from ammonia poisoning, and will probably die unless you remedy their living situation. 

Do you have a bottle of seachem Prime? Do you have a water testing kit (such as the API master test kit)?

You need to test the water in the tank for ammonia and nitrite, and the pH too. 

If ammonia and/or nitrite are above zero, you need to performs a minimum of a 50% water change, and the new water needs to be treated with a suitable tap water conditioner (preferably Prime) before adding to the tank.

If the pH of your water is below 7, then the guppies are not going to thrive because they need water of a pH above 7.5.

Guppies need warm water 23-26C.

The tank must have a filter, and the filter must be cycled for it to work. If you have no idea what I mean please say and we can guide you through setting up a suitable home for your fish before you lose them all (which you will if you do nothing).


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Just to add to Phoenix's post - if your female guppies are in with males, or even if they're not now but have been in the last few months, then yes they're likely to all be pregnant, and will be pregnant/giving birth pretty much continually. They like to have plenty of hiding places (plants, wood etc) to give birth behind, and to give the fry a chance of survival. You can get floating breeding traps to move the fry into (if you can catch them - I've never bothered but just let nature take its course, and I've always had a few survivors). It's best not to move the expectant mother, as it can stress her out and cause her to miscarry and/or die.


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Phoenix24 said:


> Well I suppose the big question is - how did you set up the tank for them? Or did you just shove them in a fishbowl? Or did you have an aquarium already running? How big is the tank or container they are in? Do you know what fishless cycling is? Do you have a filter running? And a heater?
> 
> If you didn't have a tank already running, and/or don't know what I mean by fishless cycling, I suspect your fish are probably suffering from ammonia poisoning, and will probably die unless you remedy their living situation.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by fishing cycle? My husband probably does but he is sleeping so il speak to him when he gets up, the tank is a 60ltr tank but I'm not sure on the length, il measure it. We have a filter and the water has been treated and is warm enough according to the thermometer. Sorry I'm not very clued up on fish and my husband has been away and only just got back an hour ago.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Was the tank running with other fish in it before you added the guppies, or did your hubby set it up from scratch? 

Cycling is to do with the bacteria that live in the tank (especially in the filter) that break down the toxic wastes that the fish produce (ammonia) and its by-product (nitrite), and a fish-less cycle is where you grow these bacteria using bottled ammonia before putting any fish into the tank. The reason we do this is because ammonia and nitrite are toxic to the fish, and without the bacteria to break them down the levels of these can quickly build up in a new tank and poison the fish (called new tank syndrome). Symptoms of this are loss of appetite in the fish, fish hanging or gasping at the surface, fish swimming erratically, general loss of condition in the fish, rapid gill movement, blackened gills or white patches (burning of the scales) and eventually death. I say eventually but it can be pretty quick.

Many new fish owners lose fish in the first few weeks because of a lack of knowledge about how cycling works. I asked about if the tank was up and running with fish in it before you added the guppies because if so then the tank may well have already been cycled, and if not then the tank is probably cycling - and the guppy going off its food and hanging around at the surface may be the first signs that the water chemistry is not good.

Even if the tank is fine, it is a good idea to have a test kit to monitor the water regularly so that any changes are picked up quickly before they become a problem.

Ask your hubby about cycling, and get a water test kit (the api master test kit is the best, you can get it off amazon or any good aquatics store. And Seachem prime is the ultimate water conditioner that lasts a long time and deals with ammonia and nitrite - something other tap water conditioners don't do).


----------



## alina11 (Jun 25, 2014)

If she is pregnant, then, you observe that her tummy could be wide and there is a black spot on it called gravid spot.


----------

